
People cannot buy BA tickets because of jQuery not loaded - gregdoesit
https://twitter.com/search?q=british%20airways%20jquery&src=typd
======
gregdoesit
Here's the workaround, if you - like me - _really_ want to buy those tickets.
[http://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/heres-how-to-hack-the-
ba-w...](http://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/heres-how-to-hack-the-ba-website-
to-be-able-to-buy-a-ticket-2/)

